# PRO TIP: NEVER CANCEL ANOTHER CALL AGAIN/BEAT THE SYSTEM/MAKE MORE MONEY PER HOUR



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey, UP...

I spoke about this briefly the other day, but wanted to officially announce my support for NEVER CANCELLING ANOTHER LYFT CALL AGAIN. Why? Because they've repeatedly asked us not to, and because "it leaves a bad impression on the community." Did you get through all of that without laughing?

Good.

*Is your acceptance rating suffering?*

*Are you tired of being threatend with "deactivation?"*

*Are you tired of arriving, only to find out the final destination is going to net you a $1.00?*

Well, *STOP CANCELLING CALLS ...*

Arrive at the destination, and if you don't feel like taking the passenger, just drive off, force close the app, switch back to Uber for a few minutes, but don't cancel!

The system will either do so on its own, or the passenger will end up cancelling. No fuss, no muss, and you'll get a cancellation fee if the ping originated at least 5 minutes ago.

Reasons for doing this may include, but are not limited to, the passenger's final destination (observe where the pink line leads you upon arrival), because the passenger is taking too long to come outside, or because Uber just popped in with a Surge call, etc.

And what can Lyft do about any of this? Nothing. You never hit "cancel." You arrived. You did your part.

*Warning*: sometimes Lyft will intentionally keep the call stuck on your screen to prevent you from making money on their platform for a few minutes, but, again, you can always switch to Uber in the meantime.

To get the call unstuck, try closing the Lyft app a few times and wait it out. If you're desperate to clear the call, you can call the passenger and hang up before they answer/hit "no-show" after 5 minutes, but your acceptance rating will go down, as the system knows you never collected the call, which means you never accepted the call.

Almost forgot! Passengers will try and call/text you (sometimes angrily) to find out where you are, where you're going, etc., but you can easily block their number if you have an iPhone (for example). Just hit the information icon next to the phone number and block the number. The Lyft passenger number is always the same, so SAVE IT IN YOUR PHONE AS A CONTACT AND BLOCK OR UNBLOCK AT YOUR LEISURE. When is the number not the same, however? When you're on a Lyft Line call, at which time the number will vary. Ignore/block at your leasure.

Cheers,

TE
*
Want more dirty deets on Lyft? Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of my uberpeople.net page.*


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Can you sum things up quicker next time?

Swap to airplane mode for a few minutes. You won't even get the passenger call.


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Doesn't lyft automatically start ride after u hit arrive as son as you start driving more than a few miles per hour? Done it to me a few times as I am circling complex trying to find pax. Does that matter, still wait for pax to cancel?


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Good ideas for Lyft, but how can you see the destination without actually starting the Uber trip?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Hey, UP...
> 
> I spoke about this briefly the other day, but wanted to officially announce my support for NEVER CANCELLING ANOTHER LYFT CALL AGAIN. Why? Because they've repeatedly asked us not to, and because "it leaves a bad impression on the community." Did you get through all of that without laughing?
> 
> ...


Lyft employees are not stupid and eventually they are gonna catch on to what you are doing and then without warning........deactivated.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

surlywynch said:


> Good ideas for Lyft, but how can you see the destination without actually starting the Uber trip?


You can't



Lyfted13 said:


> Lyft employees are not stupid and eventually they are gonna catch on to what you are doing and then without warning........deactivated.


Wrong. Lyft can't remove you unless you've repeadly been warned about something. It's part of their misclassification settlement.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> You can't
> 
> Wrong. Lyft can't remove you unless you've repeadly been warned about something. It's part of their misclassification settlement.


I guess you have it all figured out then. 
So I can smack every passenger in the face until Lyft gives me multiple warnings, then I would have to stop assaulting passengers or I could get deactivated. Seems legit...


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Docaces said:


> Doesn't lyft automatically start ride after u hit arrive as son as you start driving more than a few miles per hour? Done it to me a few times as I am circling complex trying to find pax. Does that matter, still wait for pax to cancel?


That's a good point. Yet I've been told by support numerous times to drive off if a pax doesn't have a car seat and doesn't want to cancel and eventually they'll have to cancel.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Raven087 said:


> Can you sum things up quicker next time?
> 
> *Swap to airplane mode for a few minutes.* You won't even get the passenger call.


That's a bad idea. There are no warnings for what TE is talking about. But there is a warning for precisely what YOU are talking about:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> That's a good point. Yet I've been told by support numerous times to drive off if a pax doesn't have a car seat and doesn't want to cancel and eventually they'll have to cancel.


Lyft support says that??


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Lyfted13 said:


> I guess you have it all figured out then.
> So I can smack every passenger in the face until Lyft gives me multiple warnings, then I would have to stop assaulting passengers or I could get deactivated. Seems legit...


No, if you choose to do that, Lyft will play the "We don't know them card," since you're misclassified as an independent contractor for one of many, many reasons.



MrMikeNC said:


> That's a bad idea. There are no warnings for what TE is talking about. But there is a warning for precisely what YOU are talking about:
> 
> View attachment 164248


But remember, that warning says nothing about deactivation. It's a just a scare tactic for newbies that don't know any better.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> No, if you choose to do that, Lyft will play the "We don't know them card," since you're misclassified as an independent contractor for one of many, many reasons.
> 
> But remember, that warning says nothing about deactivation. It's a just a scare tactic for newbies that don't know any better.


That is true but I thought the point was not to even get on their radar for those nastygrams. Your method prevents that.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

MrMikeNC said:


> That is true but I thought the point was not to even get on their radar for those nastygrams. Your method prevents that.


Objectively, the goal is to make the driver experience as painless as possible - something I've learned to do on my own. On their radar? Anything that makes them money or costs them money gets attention. Trust me, you're being scrutinized for things you don't even know about. That's why Uber and Lyft hire psychologists to manipulate the driver experience. To get you to act a certain way, to drive more, etc.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Lyft support says that??


Yep. As I was getting reamed for driver cancellations.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Objectively, the goal is to make the driver experience as painless as possible - something I've learned to do on my own. On their radar? Anything that makes them money or costs them money gets attention. Trust me, you're being scrutinized for things you don't even know about. That's why Uber and Lyft hire psychologists to manipulate the driver experience. To get you to act a certain way, to drive more, etc.


I feel like you're playing semantics here...if the goal is to make this as painless as possible, immaterial of it they send you nastygrams or not, then what is the point of your post then? If you take umbridge with the way I phrased "on their radar" then there is no way to "beat the system" since as you said anything we do "gets attention" from Lyft. So how do those two "beat the system" and "on their radar regardless" work together exactly?


----------



## TCANN (Jun 29, 2017)

Here is another solution.
Lyft will automatically cancel a ride if you are "Not Moving" for 3 minutes.
I did this yesterday with a pick up 18 minutes away that I "knew" was going to be a short ride.

1. Accept the ride
2. Drive a mile or so
3. Pull into a parking space and wait for the ride to cancel

If pax calls just say the intersection is blocked and you can't get around it; they will cancel.

And none of that is a hit on Acceptance Rating.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Note: It helps if you arrive when you're a few hundred feet away, at which time the destination is visible. In my case, I usually arrive when I'm at the corner, and if I don't like the destination, I just never make the turn. I then close the app and return a few minutes later to find the call cancelled. But only reopen the app to check if your vehicle is not in motion - if you're moving, it starts the call on its own, and then the call can get stuck in the system and take forever to cancel. More on this later.


Ok, I feel like Indiana Jones when he's getting ready to switch the sandbag with the priceless artifact sitting on the pedestal . . . . so I arrive within a few hundred feet then come to a _*complete stop to check destination*_??

Then close the app. But the procedure's not over . . . why return later, why not just sit-it out??



Trump Economics said:


> Reasons for doing this may include, but are not limited to, the passenger's final destination (observe where the pink line leads you upon arrival), because the passenger is taking too long to come outside, or because Uber just popped in with a Surge call, etc.


The passenger is taking too long to come out . . . . wouldn't I have to start the ride for this to happen? So. you're saying Lyft won't care if I "start" the ride then drive off?



Trump Economics said:


> Almost forgot! Passengers will try and call/text you (sometimes angrily) to find out where you are, where you're going, etc., but you can easily block their number if you have an iPhone (for example). Just hit the information icon next to the phone number and block the number. The Lyft passenger number is always the same, so SAVE IT IN YOUR PHONE AS A CONTACT AND BLOCK OR UNBLOCK AT YOUR LEISURE. When is the number not the same, however? When you're on a Lyft Line call, at which time varying phone numbers will appear. You can still block them once you obtain the phone number by indicating you'd like to contact the passenger through the app. And while Uber's phone numbers are always different, you can get the passengers number by clicking the arrow icon next their name (in app), by indicting that you want to text them, and by highlighting that number on your iPhone, which then brings up the information icon (it thinks you want to save the number), and then by clicking "block caller."


Any ideas on how to handle this if someone doesn't have an iPhone?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

circle1 said:


> Ok, I feel like Indiana Jones when he's getting ready to switch the sandbag with the priceless artifact sitting on the pedestal . . . . so I arrive within a few hundred feet then come to a _*complete stop to check destination*_??
> 
> Then close the app. But the procedure's not over . . . why return later, why not just sit-it out??
> 
> ...


I'm sure Galaxy phones have a block option



circle1 said:


> Ok, I feel like Indiana Jones when he's getting ready to switch the sandbag with the priceless artifact sitting on the pedestal . . . . so I arrive within a few hundred feet then come to a _*complete stop to check destination*_??
> 
> Then close the app. But the procedure's not over . . . why return later, why not just sit-it out??
> 
> ...


....NO YOU JUST ARRIVE, DON'T HIT PICK UP PASSENGER AND DRIVE OFF



circle1 said:


> Ok, I feel like Indiana Jones when he's getting ready to switch the sandbag with the priceless artifact sitting on the pedestal . . . . so I arrive within a few hundred feet then come to a _*complete stop to check destination*_??
> 
> Then close the app. But the procedure's not over . . . why return later, why not just sit-it out??
> 
> ...





TCANN said:


> Here is another solution.
> Lyft will automatically cancel a ride if you are "Not Moving" for 3 minutes.
> I did this yesterday with a pick up 18 minutes away that I "knew" was going to be a short ride.
> 
> ...


Why wait? Just close the app and switch to Uber. That's 3 minutes not wasted.



MrMikeNC said:


> I feel like you're playing semantics here...if the goal is to make this as painless as possible, immaterial of it they send you nastygrams or not, then what is the point of your post then? If you take umbridge with the way I phrased "on their radar" then there is no way to "beat the system" since as you said anything we do "gets attention" from Lyft. So how do those two "beat the system" and "on their radar regardless" work together exactly?


It beats the system because it allows you to cancel calls without being penilized for it.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Hey, UP...
> 
> I spoke about this briefly the other day, but wanted to officially announce my support for NEVER CANCELLING ANOTHER LYFT CALL AGAIN. Why? Because they've repeatedly asked us not to, and because "it leaves a bad impression on the community." Did you get through all of that without laughing?
> 
> ...


The reason why most of us cancel to begin with is number one it's either too far away or there's too much time involved and driving to the passenger's destination so your comment just doesn't fit about just drive over there to their destination and don't cancel and drive off why would any Uber or Lyft driver drive to the destination just drive by and drive off doesn't make sense to me you're wasting your time and your money, and if you select arrive on the Lyft app and then move your car it will accept the pick up.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Telsa34 said:


> The reason why most of us cancel to begin with is number one it's either too far away or there's too much time involved and driving to the passenger's destination so your comment just doesn't fit about just drive over there to their destination and don't cancel and drive off why would any Uber or Lyft driver drive to the destination just drive by and drive off doesn't make sense to me you're wasting your time and your money, and if you select arrive on the Lyft app and then move your car it will accept the pick up.


Thanks for the feedback.

For me, it makes total sense. If I drive 2 miles to get a passenger, but they're only going a mile away, that's not a very good call. By allowing the call to cancel, and by switching to another app, you're capitalizing on that time. You have another shot at a longer call right away.

Note: Lyft drivers (employees) are paid on an hourly rate. For every call that you accept - but don't end up taking - you're owed a certain amount by the end of that hour. So declining 3 small calls in a row means a big one is going to follow, as you haven't made any money for the hour. Your pay will catch up, so no "time or money is wasted."

Anyone who has gone through the posts on my profile page would know this. There's even a good one about those long calls that people foolishly don't take


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Quick update.

Don't "Arrive" the call until you're physically at the passengers location. Apparently, a lot of drivers are arriving early/never even attempting to collect the call (I'm guessing), and Lyft is like, "Passengers are being charged when the ride hasn't even begun, and we can deactivate you (after repeated warnings and time outs) if you continue."

Umm, yea, you created the idea of charging passengers before the ride begins, Lyft - it's called "wait time." Way to flip it to your advantage because everything I'm saying has become a nightmare for you. (Sorry, but if I don't like the passenger's destination, I'm driving away. I'm not gonna drive for free and let you penalize me for cancelling. Independent contractors have a choice to decline work at their own free will. You don't get to have it both ways.)

Anyways, how is the passenger being charged when the call never begins? Charging only occurs when the passenger is picked up and the vehicle is in motion. Pro-rated charges (wait time) are then applied. Are you referring to an authorization on their credit card? That's all you, and it would have occurred anyway. The lies. But not everyone is dumb enough to swallow your SPIN. Secretly, I think they're referring to a cancellation fee, but they can't say that. If they could, they would be like, "Look, the revised contract between between all three parties states that you must arrive at a call. If a call is cancelled, the party that cancels foots the responsibility, which relinquishes Lyft from liability. We did our part by connecting the two parties, and the rest is up to them."

Anyways, Lyft can't fire you for not completing the call (telling you to do so is only something an employer can do, and Lyft is only an intermediary), so they're resorting to desperate tactics and saying, "You can only drive away once you've arrived and are actually there, per Terms." At least that gives you more motivation to take it, as you feel bad for the person who's about to walk out and find no car there.

Tugging at the heart strings, and the person walking out actually cares about you being below the poverty line? Really? REALLY?

Anyways...

Apparently, people were accepting calls from long distances, arriving them, and simply collecting the cancellation fee. But who would do that? WHO? Anyways, I'm guessing you'll now have to spend 5 minutes of your time driving to a Lyft call and then driving away. But if you do that 3 times an hour, that's an extra $15 an hour, which you can add to your 45 minutes of Uber earnings (I'm guessing).

For every call that appears in your rider history, you have the option to click the Help drop down and select an option for not being paid a cancellation fee (if the system doesn't automatically grant one). In the section for adding text, it's possible to put, "Cheers." And if you have to contact support via phone, you could say your app crashed upon arrival and the passenger was a no-show. So sad. You deserve a cancellation fee for your time of 5 minutes or longer, and their tech support should stop sleeping on the job.










The purpose of this post? If Lyft creates financial hardship after financial hardship, you don't give up and say, "Oh, well, let the next person deal with it. You deliver the change you seek." If you drive for at least 5 minutes, that's time and gas - you need to be compensated. And if you choose not to take the call, you shouldn't be penalized for it. You are not an employee. Lyft's words, not mine.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

And I pick up the now angry pax who saw you do it. Please don't let them see you drive by. It impacts my "driver experience".


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> And I pick up the now angry pax who saw you do it. Please don't let them see you drive by. It impacts my "driver experience".


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> And I pick up the now angry pax who saw you do it. Please don't let them see you drive by. It impacts my "driver experience".


You could actually be the "hero" in that situation. I picked up a guy who needed to get to the airport once who told me 3 drivers in a row saw his luggage and kept going lol...

..and it wasn't a woman so I didn't help him with his luggage haha

Before you get all fired up, I am just joking


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

TCANN said:


> Here is another solution.
> Lyft will automatically cancel a ride if you are "Not Moving" for 3 minutes.


I used to use this method or just kept driving the opposite direction from pick up. Lyft or the rider would cancel no harm to my acceptance rate. Doesn't work anymore! Lyft calls these episodes, "lapses" and they negatively impact acceptance rate.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I used to use this method or just kept driving the opposite direction from pick up. Lyft or the rider would cancel no harm to my acceptance rate. Doesn't work anymore! Lyft call these episodes, "lapses" and they negatively impact acceptance rate.


What's an acceptance rate?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> What's an acceptance rate?


This is a good one, with a Lyft Line Christmas Bonus Shuffle thrown in


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

This is also for drivers who accept a Lyft ping while they’re finishing up an uber Ping

I had one Lyft rider call me And ask if I was driving straight to her. I said of course. Didn’t understand the question. She says the other two drivers we’re driving off somewhere else


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> What's an acceptance rate?


It's a food pellet given to lab rats for performing well during an experiment.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

You're beating me by 1%!!!!!!!!










New2This said:


> This is a good one, with a Lyft Line Christmas Bonus Shuffle thrown in
> 
> View attachment 189279





ROTA said:


> View attachment 189284


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Update: 7-Eleven has amazing sausage and eggwhite burritos.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> For me, it makes total sense. If I drive 2 miles to get a passenger, but they're only going a mile away, that's not a very good call. By allowing the call to cancel, and by switching to another app, you're capitalizing on that time. You have another shot at a longer call right away.
> 
> ...


I had that situation last night. I drive five minutes to a pax. Destination is 7 blocks away. Pax is not ready. I generously wait two minutes while thinking.... I can close the app and drive off with five bucks, or I can wait however long it takes to pick up the pax, drive seven blocks and make $2.62 for the ride. Third option is a gamble, with five minutes and hope the pax is a no show because I will make more from the cancel than I will From the ride.

Lyft has to know the temptation is there. We see the destination and we know there is more money to be made, more quickly by canceling or timing out, than by doing the ride. My solution? A five dollar minimum for the driver per ride.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> View attachment 189821


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

circle1 said:


>


Lmao!!!!


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Last time I did this they put me in timeout for about an hour lol....zzxxx

xOxOxO

But they keep automatically starting trips on my app idk why


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

Raven087 said:


> Can you sum things up quicker next time?
> 
> Swap to airplane mode for a few minutes. You won't even get the passenger call.


lyft is keeping track of this . I got warnings when i did this on lyft line. lyft sucks. i am so sick of them .


----------



## mjyousse (Dec 7, 2016)

TE how did you say you got your cancellation fee? cuz I got nothing at all. App shows "Passenger canceled less than 2 minutes" even if If it goes up to 15. They must have people who read such posts and patch things quickly.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Shakur said:


> Last time I did this they put me in timeout for about an hour lol....zzxxx
> 
> xOxOxO
> 
> But they keep automatically starting trips on my app idk why


Is love to know exactly what to did to get put in time out.



mjyousse said:


> TE how did you say you got your cancellation fee? cuz I got nothing at all. App shows "Passenger canceled less than 2 minutes" even if If it goes up to 15. They must have people who read such posts and patch things quickly.


Can't keep repeating myself.

1. Accept a Lyft call.
2. Drive to the pin exactly. *(Arriving when you're not there is grounds for deactivation and violates the Terms - same for driving the wrong way.)*
3. Follow the pink line with your eyes. If the call is going to cost you money, close the app and drive away.
4. Make sure you have all Lyft numbers blocked so the pax can't call and harass you.
5. Wait for text from Lyft saying you've lost contact with the network.
6. Wait for text from Lyft saying passenger has cancelled.
7. Cancellation fee is automatically applied if more than 5 minutes has gone by since the origination of ping, per Terms.
8. If cancellation fee doesn't occur automatically, select the ride on your app (will say $0.00), select Help > request a cancellation fee > enter whatever text you want > cancellation fee will auto populate if more than 5 minutes has gone by since the call came in. If it shows the passenger/Lyft app cancelled the call in less than 5 minutes, you're not gonna get a fee, but sometimes it will. Lyft tries to make amends/doesn't want to deal with you. If it shows at least 5 minutes and a fee isn't detected/awarded, call support and let them know you arrived at the call (per Terms) and exceeded the 5 minute threshold. "My app crashed. The passenger was a no-show. I went crazy. Do you like cheese?" All acceptable statements when speaking to them.

Other:
1. *The Lyft app auto starts calls.* If you accept a call and force close the app, don't open it again until you receive a text from Lyft saying the call has been cancelled. If you must open the app, pull over and don't move. Even then, Lyft might start the call if they're busy/trying to clear the system of any discrepancies so it can see how many available drivers it has.
2. If a call auto starts on its own, it may or may not cancel after a few minutes (even if passenger did, in fact, cancel). I, personally, could give a crap, and when Lyft intentionally sticks me with a fake call (pretends the passenger didn't cancel), I let it sit overnight and end the trip in the morning. Both times, I emailed Lyft and told the truth: "This passenger was not picked up, so don't charge them - if applicable." Both times they let me keep the 8 hour ride, but I had to deal with two 1-stars (I'm sure/if applicable). WHO. CARES?
3. Per Terms, if you accept the call, you need to either cancel so the call can be redispatched or show up. However, Lyft can't force you to take the call once you've arrived. Again, Lyft is an intermediary that connects two parties. By showing up, you're fulfilling your obligation. If the passenger cancels, that's the passenger's choice. If Lyft cancels/reassigns the call, that's their choice. And if Lyft awards a cancellation fee (per Terms), that's their choice. You are not forcing Lyft to do anything it doesn't want to do.

My advice is... don't drive for Lyft. Drive exclusively for Uber and use Lyft for cancellation fee purposes. Spend 10 minutes of every hour driving to a Lyft call and driving away. Then, add any Lyft cancellation earnings to your Uber earnings, which will still be great because you're online with them at least 50 minutes of every hour - their minimum for top hourly pay.

Just now...

















People, PLEASE STOP BEING AFRAID OF THIS LAME COMPANY. I'VE BEEN DOING THIS 5 to 7 DAYS A WEEK FOR OVER 3 YEARS. THEY'RE GARBAGE, AND THEY'RE ONLY GETTING WHAT THEY GIVE. LIFE GOES ON. STOP STRESSING. ALWAYS HAVE A PLAN B, PLAN C, ETC. DRIVE FOR AS MANY APPS AS YOU CAN IN THE EVENT LYFT GOES SOUTH. DID YOU KNOW UBER EATS IS NOW BUSIER THAN UBER X IN SOME MARKETS? DO GRUBHUB, POSTMATES, AMAZON, ETC.

AND KNOW THAT LYFT HAS TO GIVE YOU TIMEOUTS AND WARNING AFTER WARNING BEFORE DEACTIVATION, PER THEIR MISCLASSIFICATION SETTLEMENT. IF YOU GET A WARNING, AWESOME. ADJUST YOUR STRATEGY. THIS STUFF IS CHILDSPLAY.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Lyft can't remove you unless you've repeadly been warned about something. It's part of their misclassification settlement.


Lyft deactivates anytime they desire, leaving the driver with no choice but to butt heads with a brick wall.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> 8. If cancellation fee doesn't occur automatically, select the ride on your app (will say $0.00), select Help > request a cancellation fee > enter whatever text you want > cancellation fee will auto populate if more than 5 minutes has gone by since the call came in. If it shows the passenger/Lyft app cancelled the call in less than 5 minutes, you're not gonna get a fee, but sometimes it


Thanks for the tip. This happened twice last night. I requested cancellation fee and within an hour my bonus increased by $10.00


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

So how come Lyft denied me the cancel fee because I didn't call the rider.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I don’t know the particulars of your situation, so I can’t answer that. I also don’t know what algorithm you’re using. If I’m ever denied a cancellation fee, I contact support over the phone, explain their app is a piece of crap, and they give it to me — specifically because of the 5 minute rule that I reference. One time this “bright rep” decided to argue with me. Big mistake on her part. About 30 Lyft passenger’s had their rides severely delayed that night.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

It's funny because he forgets to mention how the pax can keep calling you and calling you until you eventually cancel the trip.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Both times they let me _*keep the 8 hour ride*_


What does that^ mean??


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> It's funny because he forgets to mention how the pax can keep calling you and calling you until you eventually cancel the trip.


It's called blocking the Lyft number via iPhones handy dandy Block this Number feature.










Excuse us! AS A FRIENDLY REMINDER, please stop accepting calls and immediately force closing your app > then waiting for us to text you when the passenger has cancelled > then opening it again > then collecting a cancellation fee. When you immediately force close the app, it looks like you're not moving and we can't detect your location, thus, we can't peanalize you, which is why this is a friendly reminder and not "your account could be at risk."

Thanks,

Payday Loan Support

*P.S. Even we laughed at the "safe, reliable ride" part. We know you guys make less than minimum-wage, can't afford new tires or brakes, and occasionally fall asleep at the wheel, but we kinda have to lie in order to keep up appearances.*


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lyft now ADMITS to cancelling calls for not moving in my market.

Text is "your ride with Bob has been cancelled by Lyft" instead of "lyft canceled: Bob has canceled the lyft request"


....anyone get into ACTUAL trouble for too much of this?? At our airport lyft often cancels calls you actually DO want, frustrating you, and instead holds calls you dont want (like butt-dialed lyft lines while you were trying to text somebody) open for 30 minutes....

Also, if theres no issue with having a lot of these, has anyone figured out the EXACT algorithm for "encouraging" it? 

I suspect calls are a part of it because you often get a "canceled by lyft" after a phone call or text in which you reaffirm that yup you just made it out of a jammed up parking lot and now will be there very soon


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Sounds like it’s just another psychological mind **** on the part of Lyft. Let’s switch up the text so their eyes recognize something new — something to infuriate so they’ll act. Force closing the app and going MIA is the same thing that occurs when you lack reception in the hills, etc.

Actual trouble? Not likely. Not moving, not moving fast enough, continues to hinge on employer status. Lyft would be attempting to exert too much control at that point. Besides, staying still and force closing the app is similar to losing cellular reception, and that happens a lot.

“Oh, you weren’t moving because you were stuck in traffic — you’re fired,” isn’t a gamble I’d put my less than minimum-wave earnings on. However, Lyft is a corrupt enterprise, and I would put nothing past them.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Actual trouble? Not likely. Not moving, not moving fast enough, continues _*to hinge on employer status. Lyft would be attempting to exert too much control at that point.*_ Besides, staying still and force closing the app is similar to losing cellular reception, and that happens a lot.
> 
> "Oh, you weren't moving because you were stuck in traffic - you're fired," isn't a gamble I'd put my less than minimum-wave earnings on. However, Lyft is a corrupt enterprise, and I would put nothing past them.


. . . _THAT's_ the situation with these cancellation games! These people-err, I mean corporations- have figured out a way to H A V E employee drivers and circumvent the spirit (if not the letter) of the law governing labor in the United States.

WE ARE NOT CONTRACTORS IF AND WHEN LYFT decides they don't like our body language or tone.

But it's a disturbing trend in jobs and employment opportunities. Part-timers won't see much trouble in this regard. Full-timers; _s o r r y_ . . .


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

circle1 said:


> What does that^ mean??


Lyft autostarted two rides on me and wouldn't cancel them (in order to keep me from taking new calls), so I just let them sit overnight and ended them in the morning. When I awoke, I expected them to be cancelled (each time), but they weren't. I finally had to end them manually by hitting "drop off," followed by an email to support. Support... laughs.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

mjyousse said:


> TE how did you say you got your cancellation fee? cuz I got nothing at all. App shows "Passenger canceled less than 2 minutes" even if If it goes up to 15. They must have people who read such posts and patch things quickly.


Yea, I've seen that, too. You're referring to the text that says the pax cancelled within 2 minutes, so the call isn't illegible, but you can visibly see a window that's 5 min or more? Yea, try for the fee. I think that text is a default for background factors. Could be distance traveled before force close, etc., or they could just be appealing to speed readers - I don't know why it does that at rando. Anyways, yea, always try for the fee, and if it denies it, call support and refernce the 5 min window, your gas, your time, your Agreement, etc.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

circle1 said:


> . . . _THAT's_ the situation with these cancellation games! These people-err, I mean corporations- have figured out a way to H A V E employee drivers and circumvent the spirit (if not the letter) of the law governing labor in the United States.
> 
> WE ARE NOT CONTRACTORS IF AND WHEN LYFT decides they don't like our body language or tone.
> 
> But it's a disturbing trend in jobs and employment opportunities. Part-timers won't see much trouble in this regard. Full-timers; _s o r r y_ . . .


Lyft's newest thing is to stop tracking your location in the background - or they magnify your arrow (a sign that your algorithm has been altered, and that you're now on a different tier). The only way to correct it is to force close the app and reopen it time and time again.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

uber1969 said:


> lyft is keeping track of this . I got warnings when i did this on lyft line. lyft sucks. i am so sick of them .


For lyft line, just dont tap screen and keep driving towards the dropoff point for whoever is in car if ya dont want anymore pickups


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> Lyft stopped paying me cancellation fees a few days ago. This is the message I get. Submitting a request no longer works.
> 
> View attachment 194887


No, I still get those, too. I don't know why it occurs, but I think it has to do with the overall markers of the call. "Was the car close enough to the passenger at the time of cancellation? Was it 4 minutes and 59 seconds from the time of ping, however, we failed to round up to 5? Was the pin off and the driver was on the wrong side, so they never actually 'arrived?'" There could be a million reasons. As long as you were there, just hit CALL ME, explain you were there, the passenger was a no-show, and the fee is added to your account. They will say it takes 3-5 business days, but mine showed up in about 20 minutes last night.

But, yes, sometimes you will get this message, and they will fight you for the fee - they're not dumb, and it's costing them millions. Most people, however, are too "whatever" about it to call in, and Lyft is counting on that. Don't be one of those people - collect what's rightfully yours, per Terms.

Also, they can see when a passenger trys to contact you, so keep that in mind.

The agent I spoke to last night goes, "Did the passenger try and contact you?" At which time I replied, "Look, I showed up (as you can see), they weren't there, and I moved onto my next Uber call. Did they try and contact me? Perhaps, but all calls are blocked when my car is in motion - I'm a safe driver. So if the passenger called, I don't know."


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Your leaving out steps here. When you arrive how would you know riders destination without using app to show you arrived?


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

westsidebum said:


> Your leaving out steps here. When you arrive how would you know riders destination without using app to show you arrived?


PINK line shows you their route


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> Yeah, the ones they aren't paying me for are when I just force close on the way because a closer Uber ping came in. They still paid the ones I actually arrived at.


Yea, you have to be at passenger's pin. Arriving isn't necessary, but you have to be there in order to fulfill your portion of the Terms... and be eligible for the fee.



westsidebum said:


> Your leaving out steps here. When you arrive how would you know riders destination without using app to show you arrived?


If you legitimately want to do the call, Arrive and follow the pink line, yes. But my goal isn't to take the call. It's to get the cancellation fee and add it to my hourly Uber earnings. In most cases, that call you're about to take will net you less than the cancellation fee, so why take it?

The only Lyft calls I take say 45+

Essential Reading:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-average-lyft-call-might-only-earn-you-10-cents.164039/


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Anyone noticed they stopped automatically giving the cancel fee when you clicked help? Now you have to call and speak to a live operator.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> Anyone noticed they stopped automatically giving the cancel fee when you clicked help? Now you have to call and speak to a live operator.


They've been doing this for months (trust me). They think you're afraid to call. Don't be. If more than 5 minutes have passed and you're at the pin, tell them that. "Sorry, but the passenger was a no-show."

Sir, I showed they tried to call you and you didn't answer.

"That's an interesting theory, but I show no record of the call on my end. Perhaps there was poor reception? Data and cellular signals are independent of each other, you know. The point is, Payday Loan Rep., I arrived per the Terms of our agreement and the passenger was not there. If you refuse to pay the fee, you are making an employment decision for me (I'm an independent contractor), and I'll need your name and operator number, that way I can document Lyft's standard operating procedures."


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> Doesn't matter if the pax tried to call. I am not a babysitter and the pax doesn't get extra time because they gave an incorrect location or needed more time to tie their shoes.


I agree, but it's something Lyft will use to discredit your fee - just a heads up.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> My reply to Lyft: Their agreement says five minutes, not five minutes plus whatever pax wants after calling.
> 
> I had one Friday night where I arrived and after a couple minutes I see that the yellow man is somewhere about three minutes away. He gave the wrong location. I am not a babysitter. I also see his destination is a minimum ride that will make me $2.62 after fees. What is my motivation to call pax, determine his correct address, drive to him and lose $2.38 in the process? I took my five bucks, drove away and went offline for a few minutes to give him time to request and get another driver. When I went back online, Lyft rematched me with him again. Accept, close app, take next Uber ping, wait for the dumb azz to cancel.


I love it when they do that - match you up with the same person who just got a cancellation fee. I'M TELLING YOU, THEY WANT AN ALTERCATION. That way they can issue another scripted apology and give you the boot. Bottom line: they don't want drivers who cancel. They want drivers who will go to the ends of the earth to locate a passenger, pick them up, give them bottled water, and tell them how great Lyft is. If you cancel, none of their brainwashing can occur.

My FAVORITE CALLS are: Heads up! This is Crystal's first time using Lyft. Too bad Crystal only sees the back of my car as I drive away.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Same. When I tell them I sleep in the backseat where they’re sitting, they get very, very quiet. I have a feeling many of my former passengers have switched back to Uber.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I've inadvertently been doing this on Lyft for a while.... Awesome post...


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

Wow, this whole thread is disgusting. I hope Lyft figures this out and presses charges.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Drivers are just following Lyft’s contract, so charges would not be possible, nor relevant. However, in a fantasy world, the counter-claims would bankrupt them. And for every call that Lyft cancels on a driver before the 5 min mark (because they found a preferred “independent contractor”) and doesn’t pay them for their time or gas — same.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Hey, UP...
> 
> I spoke about this briefly the other day, but wanted to officially announce my support for NEVER CANCELLING ANOTHER LYFT CALL AGAIN. Why? Because they've repeatedly asked us not to, and because "it leaves a bad impression on the community." Did you get through all of that without laughing?
> 
> ...


I couldn't even get through the first few sentences without cackling loudly .


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

That line pax added crap really gets on my nerves. Telling me I have to cancel the ride with 3 pax. I did that once and it was a pain to get the fare out of support, not going through that again. Lol

Had no choice but to pick up pax then drop off immediately to get to the current pax in car drop off screen. I tried force closing the app after I start with 1st line pax, it would look funny on the pax end if they are trackin. Oh well.....

*For those with trouble getting pickup/drop off locations for prescheduled rides:

*

To make sure you have all the details you need on the pre scheduled rides you see and and to your list:

When you are viewing avail rides to grab in the prescheduked tab in app menu drop down.

Click on view details, immediately capture a screen shot, close details and add to your list quickly. After you get the details and the ride then you can decide if you want to let it go in the pool or keep it to follow through.

In most markets you have to be swift as rides disappear within seconds.

Now you can make a more profitable decision.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Lyft's newest thing is to stop tracking your location in the background - or they magnify your arrow (a sign that your algorithm has been altered, and that you're now on a different tier). The only way to correct it is to force close the app and reopen it time and time again.


Magnify arrow? Screenshot please



RideShareJUNKIE said:


> That line pax added crap really gets on my nerves. Telling me I have to cancel the ride with 3 pax. I did that once and it was a pain to get the fare out of support, not going through that again. Lol
> 
> Had no choice but to pick up pax then drop off immediately to get to the current pax in car drop off screen. I tried force closing the app after I start with 1st line pax, it would look funny on the pax end if they are trackin. Oh well.....
> 
> ...


You can also trade Scheduled rides with buddies so grab things that might interest someone you know going from locations they frequent (say an airport ride to within a couple miles of their house scheduled next evening)

It bounces back in the available screen immediately after you let it go, letting you or someone standing next to you and watching you let it go get first dibs to grab it up before anyone finds out it exists



Phantomshark said:


> Wow, this whole thread is disgusting. I hope Lyft figures this out and presses charges.


For what? When i submit cancel fee requests to their botnet (no humans manning the first line of customer service replies), i ASK them....not for a cancel fee, NO.

Just for an explanation why it hasnt materialized (heck sometimes I'd even actually like to know)

...instead their bot pays me lol. That's on THEM for using a lamely brogrammed bot LYING and claiming it's "Jeremy from Zendesk" reading ~all~ about my concerns....and refusing to answer my question instead paying me $5 in hopes I go away and stop pestering them.

BTW even when a human DOES take over from the bot if you press the issue, they're STILL lying because "Zendesk Jeremy" is clearly from the slums of Delhi


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Raven087 said:


> Can you sum things up quicker next time?
> 
> Swap to airplane mode for a few minutes. You won't even get the passenger call.


Loool


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Phantomshark said:


> Wow, this whole thread is disgusting. I hope Lyft figures this out and presses charges.


You know whats more disgusting? The fact that most drivers just see that they didnt get the fee with some bs excuse written (like it was cancelled within 2 minutes, blah blah) and they dont bother just simply inquiring. If the system auto credits you then you know thats an admission of guilt on their behalf. That means they charged the pax and did not auto forward to you the driver. They are betting on a percentage not even bothering to email about a cancel fee, legit or not. Once you figure out that you are just another number in LYFT's pool of drivers, then you might wisen up. If your a liability then your gone, protect yourself, drive your own path. If you want to drink the kool aid, at least see what the benefit is for you as a driver. So please stop being so simple and smell the coffee. A company doing stuff like this is way more shady than individuals (if they are even doing anything wrong).

You should also do some reading on LYFT engineering's site and you will know why they switched to AUTO BOT for basic stuff. Its simply a cost savings for LYFT to not even pay people in INDIA, cause thats probably too expense for their cheap ass company. If you still dont get it, have someone throw you in a pool or slap the crap out of you. The latter is more reliable, even if your on saturn, it will being you back to earth real quick. Then afterwards perhaps you can thank the young chap who made you "woke", not like LYFT's "woke". or perhaps you dont even notice, in that case, your on your own.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> You know whats more disgusting? The fact that most drivers just see that they didnt get the fee with some bs excuse written (like it was cancelled within 2 minutes, blah blah) and they dont bother just simply inquiring. If the system auto credits you then you know thats an admission of guilt on their behalf. That means they charged the pax and did not auto forward to you the driver. They are betting on a percentage not even bothering to email about a cancel fee, legit or not. Once you figure out that you are just another number in LYFT's pool of drivers, then you might wisen up. If your a liability then your gone, protect yourself, drive your own path. If you want to drink the kool aid, at least see what the benefit is for you as a driver. So please stop being so simple and smell the coffee. A company doing stuff like this is way more shady than individuals (if they are even doing anything wrong).
> 
> You should also do some reading on LYFT engineering's site and you will know why they switched to AUTO BOT for basic stuff. Its simply a cost savings for LYFT to not even pay people in INDIA, cause thats probably too expense for their cheap ass company. If you still dont get it, have someone throw you in a pool or slap the crap out of you. The latter is more reliable, even if your on saturn, it will being you back to earth real quick. Then afterwards perhaps you can thank the young chap who made you "woke", not like LYFT's "woke". or perhaps you dont even notice, in that case, your on your own.


----------



## L_UBhER_azz (Aug 22, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Is love to know exactly what to did to get put in time out.
> 
> Can't keep repeating myself.
> 
> ...


TE, newbie question. Can this be done for F-Uber also and how would it work , the same way?
TE, does this work for F-uber also? except that we can't see


Trump Economics said:


> Is love to know exactly what to did to get put in time out.
> 
> Can't keep repeating myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

L_UBhER_azz said:


> TE, newbie question. Can this be done for F-Uber also and how would it work , the same way?
> TE, does this work for F-uber also? except that we can't see


With Uber, you can arrive the call at any time (don't start it), wait for the passenger to cancel, and collect a cancellation fee. In theory, you could be doing this and completing a Lyft call at the same time, yes. However, unlike Lyft, you can't see the passenger's destination until you begin the ride, so force closing the Uber app after that time would not result in a cancellation fee, as the call would simply remain "in progress." You would have to end the ride, click an option for why you're ending it, and you won't be paid.


----------



## L_UBhER_azz (Aug 22, 2017)

So, with Uber we don't have to drive to the passenger's exact location? Just hit arrive and wait for the passenger to cancel and if the passenger doesn't cancel, then we have cancel it ourselves because it will remain "in progress"? Or, can we call Uber and tell them that the 5 minute window was up and passenger was a "no show", to collect the cancellation fee and not affect our cancellation rate. Thanks, TE.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

L_UBhER_azz said:


> So, with Uber we don't have to drive to the passenger's exact location? Just hit arrive and wait for the passenger to cancel and if the passenger doesn't cancel, then we have cancel it ourselves because it will remain "in progress"? Or, can we call Uber and tell them that the 5 minute window was up and passenger was a "no show", to collect the cancellation fee and not affect our cancellation rate. Thanks, TE.


Correct, you don't have to drive to the destination (Uber). Even if the pax doesn't cancel, the system eventually will. Sometimes it takes 10 min, sometimes it will take longer. If it's busy, the wait will be shorter, as Uber - like Lyft - will be trying to clear the system and see how many drivers are free to take calls. Uber generally won't honor cancellation fees if you reach out to them. It's system generated - you either get it or you don't. Acceptance rate is only altered if you cancel.


----------



## L_UBhER_azz (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks, TE.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

L_UBhER_azz said:


> Thanks, TE.


Yea, of course. Since Uber and Lyft make it intentionally difficult for us to communicate with each other, unionize, etc., I'm just doing my part.


----------

